# Diaporama



## Rikly (25 Février 2016)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je recherche un programme permettant de lire mes photos sises sur un disque externe relié à un iMac et les faire défiler comme un diaporama. Qui à une suggestion ?

L'application Apple qui nécessite iTunes ouvert sur le Mac, ne m'intéresse pas.


----------



## gmaa (25 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,

Photos, iPhoto...


----------



## daffyb (26 Février 2016)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Photos, iPhoto...


Coup d'oeil


----------



## Shervane (8 Avril 2016)

Coup d'œil ... Aperçu ...


----------

